# Choosing a place to live



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

My current UK based employer has agree to allow me to work from home for a trial period of 12-18 months, and I would rather the "home" is in Portugal.

My wife is Portuguese and we have two children (3 and 7). I am desperately looking for some advice on the most suitable areas to base ourselves initially.

In order of importance, here are our requirements:

(1) 100% reliable internet (cable) broadband connection -- as it is critical for my work (IT and software development).
(2) Schools.
(3) Availability of Portuguese language schools, to get both myself and our children up to speed.
(4) As close to the coast as possible.
(5) As close to any golfing facilities as possible.

Any initial guidance would be much appreciated.

Muito obrigado


----------



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

CoastalB said:


> My current UK based employer has agree to allow me to work from home for a trial period of 12-18 months, and I would rather the "home" is in Portugal.
> 
> My wife is Portuguese and we have two children (3 and 7). I am desperately looking for some advice on the most suitable areas to base ourselves initially.
> 
> ...


Hello CoastalB

Welcome 

You will certainly get lots of help and advice from Forum members , this is a very helpful site, a very exciting time in your family life.

The Porto area needs to be on your review list, it should tick all of your boxes


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

(1) 100% reliable internet (cable) broadband connection -- as it is critical for my work (IT and software development).
You'll require a major city or towns that now have cable broadband as I presume speed will also be an issue.
(2) Schools.
Depends on standard or international
(3) Availability of Portuguese language schools, to get both myself and our children up to speed.
All Camra's run Portuguese classes and there are private tutors everywhere.
(4) As close to the coast as possible.
Coast will always attract a premium so depends on your pocket.
(5) As close to any golfing facilities as possible.
Consider Porto or Silver Coast areas rather than just Algarve, both have good courses available, also both have easy access to airports for European or international travel and cheap airlines.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Every answer you get to this question will always have a personal slant to it, I live on the Silver coast and I can assure you that all of your criteria would be met. As Canoeman says, it depends on your budget, if you are renting or buying. Porto is more expensive to buy or rent than the Silver coast and the roads in the rush hour are a nightmare.


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow - speedy replies. Thanks everyone.

"You'll require a major city or towns" {canoeman} -- in all honesty I'd rather avoid cities altogether. My wife's family are based just outside of Porto. As much as I know and like the area, I'd rather not live too near it, at least initially. Nothing against the in-laws, I promise.

I have not visited the Silver Coast for over 5 years now, but when I was last there I recall I could already see various areas were starting to grow (with plots marked out, billboards indicating new builds etc). I would welcome any advice relating to any areas which have been subject to improvement/growth/good press etc since I was last there.

The thought of an International School is very appealing, though I cannot find any reference to any north of Cascais and south of Porto. Are there any currently existing / planned on the Silver Coast at all?

Cheers everyone.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Lisbon has International schools


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

The international school here is in Marinha Grande, which is 20km's north of Nazare.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you are looking at the Silver coast as an option, you need to visit, to see for yourself. I love living close to Alcobaca, purely because if I choose to go to the beach, I can be there in 10 minutes. If i need groceries, 5 minutes to Modelo. History and a relaxing drink? Centre of Alcobaca. Cinemas, bowling, shopping? Caldas in 15 minutes.
For me the place has everything I need, plus the area I live in is very quiet and secluded, no cars passing by the window every five seconds. If you need a guide, give me a shout, i'll show you around.


----------



## kimberlyRocha-Jones (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this information. I am looking into Lisboa and Porto area as well. In regards to these two areas. Would anyone provide any preferences on which is best for those going to be new to the area?


----------



## kimberlyRocha-Jones (Jul 15, 2011)

This site is so helpful. I am a 28 year old college graduate looking to go to experience my family heritage and start anew. I lived in Japan and that was a great experience. However, I am seriously considering coming to Portugal and staying to work, finish medical school, and live permanently.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The best Medical School is recognized as HUC, Coimbra University Hospital.


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

just to add another option - apparently Faro has fibre optic broadband.....?


----------

